# Case 2090 steering problem



## aaron (Mar 20, 2011)

So I just finished a in frame overhaul on a 2090 and we had to take a couple of the power steering lines off to get the head off. When we got it all back together and running went to pull it out of the shop and the steering is just about solid locked. There's zero assist so I figured air in the system so we tried bleeding the air out of the steering ram and got it to where there was no more air in it when you stroke the cylinder but we started it back up and with the front axle off the ground it's still very stiff on the steering wheel as if there's no pressure but I've cracked both lines from the pump and return line at the steering box and there is pressure at both.
Anyone else run into this problem before on these?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Aaron! Sounds like something is restricted no doubt. We have some crack Case straight shooters here who should be able to sound off. If you mechanically disconnect the ram from the steering mechanism, is it still hard to turn the steering wheel? Trying to see if it's the hydraulics or the mechanics of the steering.........


----------



## aaron (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought of that too but when you turn the wheel over with the axle off the ground and the motor off it turns fairly easy.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Is it possible you hooked the lines back up wrong? Did it work fine prior to fixing the head problem?
caseman-d


----------



## aaron (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think it's possible as the lines are steel tubing from the steering box down and I don't think they'd fit any other way to be honest.


----------

